# Ski Sundown - Saturday 1/29/2011



## WoodCore (Jan 28, 2011)

Anyone going to be around??


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2011)

Day or night?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 28, 2011)

I might be there in the morning.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 28, 2011)

severine said:


> Day or night?




I'll be there during the day.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2011)

Should be a good day Saturday.  I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 28, 2011)

Gonna try for the AM shift!


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll be there probably late morning or after lunch with the girls. Calling for an inch or two. I hope my girls get a mini powder day!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2011)

If i'm skiing Sundown on Saturday I'll be there.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> If i'm skiing Sundown on Saturday I'll be there.



So if your not skiing Sundown tomorrow you won't be there?


----------



## WJenness (Jan 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> If i'm skiing Sundown on Saturday I'll be there.



Wow... that's deep.

I envy your eloquence.


:beer:

-w


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> So if your not skiing Sundown tomorrow you won't be there?





WJenness said:


> Wow... that's deep.
> 
> I envy your eloquence.
> 
> ...



Hey, give the guy a break.  He spends countless hours watching the Sundown webcam.  Sooner or later he is going to get delirious and write some funny stuff.  ;-)


----------



## Madroch (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll be there for the kids lessons, I may ski if we have 12" or more of fresh, if not, not worth my time...;-).  This last storm  was kind of blaaah.   

Seriously, I'll be lapping the gnar unless it is sketchy, in which case I will be working on my pseudo airs on stinger and trying to learn to carve on Gunny.  All good these days!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 28, 2011)

i'll be there in the morning with the girls.  they want to take a lesson so i'll have an hour to myself.


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2011)

Nobody ever skis at night anymore.  You guys suck!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 28, 2011)

severine said:


> Nobody ever skis at night anymore.  You guys suck!



i cant see anymore at night.  i need to buy goggles that fit my glasses underneath.  the other night was absolutely brutal.


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2011)

2knees said:


> i cant see anymore at night.  i need to buy goggles that fit my glasses underneath.  the other night was absolutely brutal.



I hear ya. Still, it's the only time I can go regularly--because I have to. :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2011)

severine said:


> Nobody ever skis at night anymore.  You guys suck!



my daughter wanted to go tomorrow night but i talked her out of it.


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> my daughter wanted to go tomorrow night but i talked her out of it.



Why? Saturday nights are pretty quiet.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2011)

severine said:


> Why? Saturday nights are pretty quiet.



cuz we all know the cool people ski during the day 


but the real answer was we have to go to an early dinner in Stamford and i don't want to drive all the way up to Sundown after that.


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> cuz we all know the cool people ski during the day


I know that's it... nobody wants to ski with a gaper. You don't have to make up stories to save my feelings.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> If i'm skiing Sundown on Saturday I'll be there.



it turns out i will be there so i will be there.  

9:30 to 1:00 ish, with kids.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 28, 2011)

Be there 8:30 to 1:00 ish-- have 830 to 11:30 free as kids in lessons.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 30, 2011)

I'll be there this morning.


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I'll be there this morning.



We'll be ripping the magic carpet up in a little while with the kids.


----------

